# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Có nên sử dụng dịch vụ tư vấn luật? Và những điều về tư vấn luật bạn cần biết

## doi4gobranding

Hiện giờ, xã hội đang ngày càng phát triển kéo theo rất nhiều sự việc có liên quan đến pháp luật cần được giải quyết, chính Do thế mà nhu cầu về hỏi đáp và tìm đến dịch vụ tư vấn pháp luật đang ngày càng lớn. Dịch vụ tư vấn luật thời điểm này đang rất lớn mạnh và sẽ không ngừng được đổi mới để có thể mang đến sự thuận tiện và lợi ích nhất dành cho các khách hàng. Có rất nhiều những hình thức tư vấn luật như tư vấn trực tiếp tại văn phòng luật sư, hay đòi hỏi dịch vụ tư vấn đến tận nơi để tư vấn, hoặc tiến bộ nhất ngày này đó là *[replacer_a]* qua mạng trực tuyến.


_Dịch vụ tư vấn luật và những điều cần biết_
Khi tìm đến sự trợ giúp từ những luật sư tư vấn đó là khi các bạn đang có vấn đề cần đến pháp luật giải quyết như việc đổi mới giấy phép đăng ký đầu tư, hoặc là xin cấp Giấy phép đầu tư nước ngoài,… Việc này đang ngày càng trở nên phổ biến và cũng dễ dàng hơn. Tuy vậy thì liệu bạn biết được khi nào thì cần tìm đến dịch vụ giải đáp pháp luật và cần phải để ý những gì khi thuê luật sư để tư vấn? Vậy các bạn hãy tham khảo bài viết dưới đây để có thể hiểu rõ hơn nhé!

*[replacer_img]*
_Dịch vụ tư vấn luật uy tín, chuyên nghiệp_
*Khi nào cần phải thuê luật sư tư vấn*

Khi các bạn bắt đầu lĩnh vực bán buôn thì việc tìm một luật sư giải đáp giỏi sẽ giúp cho các bạn nhận thức được sự khác nhau giữa những loại hình doanh nghiệp để bạn có thể đưa ra sự chọn lựa cũng như chuẩn bị những thủ tục giấy tờ cần thiết cho việc thành lập doanh nghiệp, thành lập công ty. Bạn cũng có thể tự làm các công đoạn này khi muốn xây dựng doanh nghiệp. Tuy vậy thì chỉ cần một thiết sót hoặc là sai sót nhỏ thôi cũng sẽ đưa sự việc đi đến tình huống xấu và có thể mất rất nhiều công sức cũng như là thời gian để giải quyết, thậm chí tính huống xấu hơn là các bạn chỉ phát hiện sai sót khi mà đã gần như là đạt được mục tiêu trong công việc kinh doanh và sẽ dẫn đến hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng.


Khi đã ký kết một hợp đồng nào đó,thi các bạn phải làm việc với rất nhiều đối tượng. Những giao dịch thường được thỏa thuận bằng văn bản giấy tờ cùng một số điều khoản sẽ có ích và cũng sẽ có một số quy định gây bất lợi cho bạn. Chính Do thế mà các bạn cần đến dịch vụ tư vấn luật, với những luật sư có hiểu biết trong lĩnh vực này để giúp cho các bạn đàm phán hợp đồng thuận lợi và sẽ giúp bạn biết được những không may khi ký hợp đồng có thể xảy ra.

*Những lợi ích khi tìm đến công ty tư vấn luật*

Hiện giờ, với dịch vụ tư vấn luật của dịch vụ tư vấn luật online có rất nhiều điểm tốt cũng như là lợi ích cho khách hàng.

Luật Hà Thành sẽ tư vấn trực tiếp bất cứ khi nào khách hàng có nhu cầu cần được giải quyết. Với đội ngũ giải đáp viên chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, có kinh nghiệm và uy tín có thể tư vấn trên nhiều lĩnh vực. Việc giải đáp cũng sẽ không bị hạn chế Bởi thời gian hay địa lý. Hơn nữa với hình thức này còn giúp tiết kiệm được một khoản số tiền đáng kể so với việc mời luật sự hoặc là trực tiếp đến tận nơi tư vấn.

ngân sách thấp, hiệu quả cao – Chuyên nghiệp và tiện lợi – An tâm, tự tin trong mọi hoạt động buôn bán là những lợi ích mà Luật Hà Thành sẽ mang lại và luôn tự tin trách nhiệm cho doanh nghiệp khi doanh nghiệp biến thành đối tác sử dụng dịch vụ tư vấn pháp luật thường xuyên của Công ty Luật Hà Thành Asia. Doanh nghiệp chỉ việc tập trung kinh doanh, còn mọi chuyện còn lại để Luật Hà Thành xử lý.

*>>> Có thể quan tâm: [replacer_a]*

----------

